# 2002 Nissan Altima 2.5 Belt squeal



## Cynco (Dec 9, 2009)

So my 02 Altima squeals from the moment I Start it to the moment it's off. It gets louder when I accelerate. But some days it's quiet but still there. I'm trying to find out if it's the belt, the tensioner, or the idlers. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------

